# Crop Insurance



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

For those of you who would purchase crop insurance . This would me mostly for row crops . Do you find much diffrence with the providers. Rain and Hail or,,RCISor some of the others like Farmers Mutual Hail . ETC. I am a WARE the premiums will be the same


----------

